# Losing power near 3,000 RPM



## JimmyV (Dec 14, 2004)

Greetings to all. I have an '01 SE with a little problem. My engine seems to lose power up around 3,000 RPMs. It is mostly noticable at speeds 80-90 MPH. It feels like my accelerator is being pumped intermittenly. If I have cruise on, it will lose speed and have to down shift to catch back up after the engine recovers. It runs great otherwise. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Take care.


----------



## 2K1Maxima (May 11, 2005)

Is it a 5sp or Auto???


----------



## JimmyV (Dec 14, 2004)

It's an auto.


----------



## 2K1Maxima (May 11, 2005)

sounds like your tranny is slipping!!


----------



## JimmyV (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for the input. However, I don't think that could be it. The gear seems to be staying engaged. It feels the same way it would feel if I were to just let off of the accelerator. If the tranny were slipping, wouldn't my RPMs increase during the slip?


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

The 2000 and 2001 Maximas equipped with the VQ30DE-K engine have a different intake system than the 2002 and 2003 Maximas equipped with the VQ35DE. The 2000/2001 variable intake system sometimes malfunctions, causing a loss of power at higher RPMs, since it doesn't open properly when it is broken. If you go over to the forums at www.maxima.org and talk to some of the 2000 and 2001 owners in the 5th gen section of the forums, they will tell you all about how to fix the VIAS yourself using JB Weld. It's easy and very affordable.

Unfortunately, maxima.org allows anybody to join for free, but they only allow donating members to search. If you read the sticky threads at the top of the 5th gen forum, you might find a link to the VIAS fix thread. In fact, I think it's in the How-Tos or the FAQs.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

spirosentra said:


> If you read the sticky threads at the top of the 5th gen forum, you might find a link to the VIAS fix thread. In fact, I think it's in the How-Tos or the FAQs.


Its in the FAQs under Engine and Performance... 

Here's the thread: 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?threadid=116808


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

Puppetmaster to the rescue, just like on the Org. 

Hey, Puppet. It's me, Spiromax. I joined Nissan Forums back when I still drove a Sentra.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

spirosentra said:


> Puppetmaster to the rescue, just like on the Org.
> 
> Hey, Puppet. It's me, Spiromax. I joined Nissan Forums back when I still drove a Sentra.


I kinda figured from the spiromax/spirosentra theme... :thumbup: 

Don't really see ya around the .Org as much these days... hope you're doing well... I'm on here every now and then, need a break from the .Org sometimes, ya know what I mean?


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

Puppetmaster said:


> I kinda figured from the spiromax/spirosentra theme... :thumbup:
> 
> Don't really see ya around the .Org as much these days... hope you're doing well... I'm on here every now and then, need a break from the .Org sometimes, ya know what I mean?


I'm doing well. My Maxima has actually made a lot of progress since I last posted. I need to show pics of my new 350Z wheels and my aftermarket replacement for my problematic "Bose" radio.

*EDIT*

Oh yeah, my car also got rear-ended, and it destroyed my bumper cover and energy absorber. I ordered new parts and had them painted at a local shop. Then I mounted them myself. It was quite an adventure.


----------



## JimmyV (Dec 14, 2004)

Puppetmaster said:


> Its in the FAQs under Engine and Performance...
> 
> Here's the thread:
> 
> http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?threadid=116808


Hey thanks so much Puppetmaster and spirosentra. I have read a lot about the VIAS system and I look forward to checking it out. I'll let you know the results. 

Thanks again man.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

spirosentra said:


> I'm doing well. My Maxima has actually made a lot of progress since I last posted. I need to show pics of my new 350Z wheels and my aftermarket replacement for my problematic "Bose" radio.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Oh yeah, my car also got rear-ended, and it destroyed my bumper cover and energy absorber. I ordered new parts and had them painted at a local shop. Then I mounted them myself. It was quite an adventure.


Sorry to hear about the accident... post some updates when ya get the chance... good to hear that apart from that you're doing well though...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

JimmyV said:


> Hey thanks so much Puppetmaster and spirosentra. I have read a lot about the VIAS system and I look forward to checking it out. I'll let you know the results.
> 
> Thanks again man.


No problem, let us know how it goes... you can also check in at maxima.org for more info on the VIAs... plenty there...


----------



## JimmyV (Dec 14, 2004)

*Slipping tranny?*

Greetings all. First, thanx to all for the great advise. I have been experiencing a power loss when I'm up around 70-80 mph. A couple guys from this forum suggested that it might be the VIAS. But the VIAS checked good in accordance with the manual. In further troubleshooting, while driving, during the 1-2 seconds of power loss, I tried giving it more gas and the RPMs shot up as if I was temporarily in nuetral. The gear doesn't reengage until I let off the gas to decrease RPMs. It seems like a slipping tranny. 
Does anyone know what might cause this? 
I'm not a master tech by any means, but I'm always trying to learn more.
Thanks again for any help.


----------



## VQPoweredMax (Jul 3, 2005)

LOL hey puppet its me Mass_Media....can you get me some links around here to? 

Back on topic....it could be your MAF going bad....get that checked...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

JimmyV said:


> The gear doesn't reengage until I let off the gas to decrease RPMs. It seems like a slipping tranny.
> Does anyone know what might cause this?
> I'm not a master tech by any means, but I'm always trying to learn more.
> Thanks again for any help.


Sounds like it is slipping... or maybe its just the way Nissan ATs are after a certain age... 

You could try a couple things short of getting a new tranny.... 

1. Tranny fluid replacement (replace with Nissan D-Matic or a Synthetic ATF, and maybe add a friction modifier like Lucas Oil Additive)

See also: http://www.lubegard.com/automotive/trans_atf_hfm.html

2. Check the TCM (transmission control module)


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

VQPoweredMax said:


> LOL hey puppet its me Mass_Media....can you get me some links around here to?


What's up man... how about www.maxima.org?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

JimmyV said:


> In further troubleshooting, while driving, during the 1-2 seconds of power loss, I tried giving it more gas and the RPMs shot up as if I was temporarily in nuetral. The gear doesn't reengage until I let off the gas to decrease RPMs. It seems like a slipping tranny.
> Does anyone know what might cause this?
> I'm not a master tech by any means, but I'm always trying to learn more.
> Thanks again for any help.


Hey Jimmy... is the slipping between gears 1-2? 2-3? All? 

I just came across this TSB that I thought might be what you're facing:

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB00-039a.pdf



More here for future reference:

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/index.asp?year=2001&tsb=none

Hope that helps... all the best...


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

It sounds to me like either your tranny or maybe your MAF. If it always happens at around 3000 rpms in any gear then it is teh NAF if it happens in certain gears then your tranny is going.
This is a common problem with the 5th gens, especially if you have performance mods...I have been thru 3 trannys due to that problem and had to go with a custom built tranny.


----------



## Burcky (Oct 2, 2015)

*Losing power but it doesn't shut down*

I have a 2012 Maxima and it's only happened twice but it seems to lose power. It doesn't shut down but I can't get it past 50 miles per hour and the next day the car runs like a top. Any ideas


----------

